# Tell me about Chihuahua, Chihuahua Mexico



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, I am giving serious thoughts to moving to Chihuahua, Chihuahua Mexico and would like anyones opinion who has traveled there, lives there or has lived there. 

What is the city like? Is it modern or still a little backwards?

What is the general sense of safety there for an american?

What is the general crime rate for the city? How likely am i to be robbed, mugged or randomly shot at? (Im not worried about Cartels or drug violence since I dont mess with those things.) 

Are there any sections of the city i should avoid? any that would be better for me?

Does anyone know about the Mineral ii area?


Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you considered the reasons why you have not yet received a ton of responses?


----------



## clearreason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Yes lol.*



RVGRINGO said:


> Have you considered the reasons why you have not yet received a ton of responses?



Yes, first its not a tourist draw - no beaches, or compelling reasons for visitors to go there, its more of a industrial city/area. And I know there is some drug cartel violence there and in general crime is higher which concerns me but not to the point I am not willing to go.

I also know its home to many good people, unemployment is low and they expect the local economy to grow by 20% next year. They have alot of modern shopping areas, the main roads are very good, lots of new home construction and some of the most beautiful women I have ever seen!

However, i dont really know about the day to day lives of foriegners living there and thats what im curious to learn. I know from speaking to some others that the numbers of foriegners there is very low so finding this crucial piece to the puzzle is difficult.

Have you ever been to this city or area? Maybe pass through on your travels?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have answered many of the 'questions' yourself. Unfortunately, I haven't visited Chihuahua, but I have visited a lot of other cities and the 'day to day life' is similar everywhere; it will depend a lot on you, not so much the city.
If you work, there will be that routine, and the evening 'chores'. If you don't work, they you will be free to enjoy the morning visits to the 'mercados' to select your really fantastic fresh food for the day. Mexico is a place where walking from shop to shop is still a daily pleasure, shopping and chatting along the way. If you want to find everything in one place, and at higher prices, then visit Walmart, Mega or Soriana and you'll feel right at home; without the bother of socializing. Of course, you'll then be lonesome, for not having met new friends.
You will meet many who may recognize you as an 'estadounidense' and want to practice their English. However, I assume you have some Spanish and will want to put it to use; so, immerse yourself and relax. Life almost anywhere in Mexico is delightfully different; full of color, music and smiles.


----------

